# Heatilator ND4236i - main burner will not light



## flew-d-coop (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Heatilator gas fireplace model # ND4236i. Recently, my home sustained a pretty good surge during a thunder storm. It destroyed the compressor on my central air conditioner, new computer, damaged my fireplace and a few other things. While inspecting my fireplace I noticed that the intellifire ignition system control module (#593-592) showed physical signs of being burnt. I was unable to get a volt reading from any terminal on the module except from the power supply leads. So, I replaced the module and crossed my fingers in hope that this was the only thing that got damaged. After the replacement of the control module the pilot will light but the main burner will not. The ground wire is securely attached. I can not see any noticeable damage to any of the wires and I tested them all with an ohm meter. The pilot does not continue to spark after the pilot flame has been lit and I tried resetting all of the wired to no avail. It seems like the valve is bad (#750-500) as there is only a 2mvdc reading at main burner once the pilot lights but if I disconnect the main burners lead from the valve and check it - there is 3.8vdc there. I would appreciate any direction someone can offer.

Thanks


----------



## dromero (Nov 23, 2010)

I have the same heatilator model and problem.  I've called several people to fix it but nobody will call me back.  Did you ever find a fix?


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 24, 2010)

it would help if i could see some pic. of what you have. Some time when reading these post
 it gets a little hard to under stand how they are testing. Like in flew-d-coop post, in one spot he says he is reading mvdc, and after that he says he is reading VDC. There is a big difference between the two. Most testers don't test millivolts, and if you have a flame rod, and it sounds like he did, then you need to test milliamp s not millivolts. Later Paul


----------



## dromero (Nov 29, 2010)

My pilot light lights, but the main burner wont come on.  This is what it looks like when I flip the switch.


----------

